# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  The female hair line

## WHTC Clinic

The female hair line has to be restored with finesse.  Females typically have much lower hair lines than males.  Females usually keep their hair lines without significant recession.  Young males typically have lower hair lines during adolescence and normally lose them as they become adults.  A feminine hair line must complement a female's more vertical forehead which is typically more rounded than a male's.   The hair line must also add perfect symmetry the to face. 

This is an example of creating a more aesthetically appealing feminine hair line.  This female patient had a larger forehead so the hair line was lowered to add proportional balance to the face. 

Dr. Patrick Mwamba transplanted 2,744 grafts in the front.  The patient has no apprehension of being detected as a hair transplant patient. The results are natural and also give the patient more options of hair styles.

Meet WHTC's Dr. Mwamba in London - Free consultations on Feb. 15th, 2014 (Sat.)
http://www.mywhtc.com  Email:  customer.care@mywhtc.com

*USA*: 770 663-1290 *UK*: 44 2033186228 *BE*: 32 479753281

----------


## angelina22

The difference is very clear in the face.

----------


## JohnnyCarlton

> As hair on the scalp for men gives them an eye catching personality for women it’s a symbol of beauty. If you suffer from hair loss, Hair Transplant is one of the best method to permanently restore your hair.


 Yes I agree with you as hair is symbol of beauty for women, I never saw that any tips for hair loss works properly, its better if you go for hair transplantation.

----------


## WHTC Clinic

> The difference is very clear in the face.


 I certainly agree...  The new hairline hair is definitely more suitable for this patient!

----------


## Lisa Learner

Thank you for sharing!

----------


## WHTC Clinic

We have been sharing many more cases that involve the front line.  What a pleasure it is to be a part of this community.  Thanks, Lisa.

----------


## WHTC Clinic

Another example of female hairline work.

----------


## WHTC Clinic

Another example of female hairline work...

----------


## WHTC Clinic

Here's another view of the female hairline restored with finesse.  A mere 1000 FUE by FIT (non-strip) grafts transplanted here.

----------


## WHTC Clinic

The new hairline creates a bold look for a thousand grafts.

----------


## WHTC Clinic

This same 1000-graft result is worth another mention.  The hairline is invaluable to a woman's facial appearance because proportional symmetry is vital.

----------


## WHTC Clinic

> During female hair transplant surgery, healthy hair follicles are harvested from areas of dense growth and are implanted in areas experiencing hair loss. This can be rather tricky, since female baldness patterns are generally more diffuse than those seen in men. Once implanted, hair follicles grow in the same way as a patients natural hair, providing results that blend in naturally with womens hair growth patterns and hairstyles. It takes approximately 4  6 months for transplanted hair to start growing, with the full effect of a female hair transplant generally noticed 12  18 months after the procedure. Typically, 95% of all implanted hairs in women will be maintained and will remain permanently in place.
> 
> Hair transplant surgery for women may differ from woman to woman in how the hair follicles are extracted from the donor sites.


 In female patients, regrowth on the hairline may not always appear to be natural-looking as many doctors won't have the same skill set or artistic ability.  Some very popular names don't designate the skill of any surgeon at a clinic.  Trusting can be difficult when hairline repair is involved.  A female should not have to hide the hairline under cover because of a plug or large multi-hair graft.   Research of a surgeon's experience is as important as the quality of the grafts placed on the frontal hairline.

-Gio

----------


## WHTC Clinic

Strong hairline work in female patients does provide unmistakable strength to the beauty of femininity.  We have pleasure in presenting another example of style with design of the female hairline.  In this case, 3000 grafts were used to produce the one-year results.

This post is a part of one thread (_The female hair line_) truly dedicated to celebration of female hair and hairline design.

----------


## WHTC Clinic

A lower hairline is more appealing and gives balance to the vertical field of the face.

----------


## Simar

What should be the ideal hairline of a girl? And how can we check that our hairline is receding or not?

----------


## Simar

Wowww. Awesome . Unbelievable

----------


## tomdark93

gotta say, I never knew women had receeding hairline, quite interesting, but now that I know this, I've noticed my GF hairline is quite high actually... wished I didnt pay attention, now its bugging me LOL

----------

